# Snow this weekend



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

They are saying we are to get around 3-5 " in central Iowas Friday Night into Saterday morning, But we all know how accurate the forcasters have been in central Iowa this year, Hell we may just get a blizzard!! If you all are forgeting this time of the month use to be when boys and girls state Basketball was!! So we are in for a major storm one of these years, last one to hit was in 06' payup


----------

